# Grammar: «-mek için» vs. «-meye»



## tzesyneas

Merhaba hepinize!
Aşağıdaki cümlelerin hangisi doğru?
1. Adam yüzmeyi bilmediği halde arkadaşını kurtarmak için denize atladı.
2. Adam yüzmeyi bilmediği halde arkadaşını kurtarmaya denize atladı.

Şimdiden teşekkürler


----------



## Rallino

Merhaba,

Bu cümlelerin ikisi de konuşma dilinde söylenebilir; ama ilki daha doğru bir cümle.


----------



## tzesyneas

Merhaba Rallino, teşekkür ederim. Yani ikinci cümle resmi değil. Resmi dilinde kulağa kaba mı gelir? Örneğin öğretmene konuşurken söylenir mi?


----------



## Rallino

Hayır kaba değil, başbakanla konuşurken bile söyleyebilirsiniz; ama yazılı bir sınavda yazarsanız, cümle düşüklüğünden dolayı öğretmen, muhtemelen puanınızı kırar.


----------



## tzesyneas

Anlaşıldı. Sağol!


----------



## ouzhantekin

Gramer olarak bilmiyorum ama birinci cümle bana daha doğru geldi. 
Ama tabi ki tamamen kullanma alışkanlığından dolayı kaynaklanan bir durum da olabilir. Ancak bunun yanında aklıma pek çok örnek cümle geldi ve bunların hiçbirinde burada olduğu gibi kötü gelmedi kulağıma. Bazıları şöyle:

"Onu bulmaya İzmir'e gitti."

"Su içmeye eve gitti."

"Çalışmaya Ankara'ya geldi."

Bunlarda herhangi bir cümle düşüklüğü ya da anlatım bozukluğu sezemiyorum.


----------



## tzesyneas

ouzhantekin said:


> Gramer olarak bilmiyorum ama birinci cümle bana daha doğru geldi.
> Ama tabi ki tamamen kullanma alışkanlığından dolayı kaynaklanan bir durum da olabilir. Ancak bunun yanında aklıma pek çok örnek cümle geldi ve bunların hiçbirinde burada olduğu gibi kötü gelmedi kulağıma. Bazıları şöyle:
> 
> "Onu bulmaya İzmir'e gitti."
> 
> "Su içmeye eve gitti."
> 
> "Çalışmaya Ankara'ya geldi."
> 
> Bunlarda herhangi bir cümle düşüklüğü ya da anlatım bozukluğu sezemiyorum.




Merhaba ouzhantekin!
Cevabınıza teşekkür ederim. Acaba verdiğiniz örnekler konuşma dilinde  kullandıkları kadar yazılı dilinde çok kullanmamasından kaynaklanmış  bir durum olabilir mi?


----------



## Rallino

Ben, örneğin, ouzhantekin'in vermiş olduğu örnekleri konuşma dilinde kullanıyorum ve benim de kulağımı tırmalamıyor; ancak yazı dilinde muhtemelen aşağıdaki şekilde yazardım:

1. "Onu bulmaya İzmir'e gitti."
>>Onu bulmak için İzmir'e gitti.
>>Onu bulmak amacıyla İzmir'e gitti.
>>Onu bulma umuduyla İzmir'e gitti.

2."Su içmeye eve gitti."
>>Su içmek için eve gitti.

3."Çalışmaya Ankara'ya geldi."
>>Çalışmak için Ankara'ya geldi.


----------



## ouzhantekin

tzesyneas said:


> Merhaba ouzhantekin!
> Cevabınıza teşekkür ederim. Acaba verdiğiniz örnekler konuşma dilinde  kullandıkları kadar yazılı dilinde çok kullanmamasından kaynaklanmış  bir durum olabilir mi?



Şu anda yüzde yüz emin olarak bir şey söyleyemiyorum ancak yazı dilinde de (gazete, makale, roman vs.) bu tarz örnekleri gördüğümü hatırlıyorum. Yani işin özü, eğer siz konuşurken ya da yazarken "...için" demektense "-e/a" derseniz yine kimse size gücenmez, yanlış anlamaz ya da komik bir cümle olmuş demez. Ama "...için/ .. umuduyla/ ...adına/ ... maksadıyla/" gibi sözcüklerin  elbette her zaman daha resmi bir dilin göstergesi olduğu konusunda hemfikiriz sanırım.


----------



## tzesyneas

ouzhantekin said:


> Şu anda yüzde yüz emin olarak bir şey söyleyemiyorum ancak yazı dilinde de (gazete, makale, roman vs.) bu tarz örnekleri gördüğümü hatırlıyorum. Yani işin özü, eğer siz konuşurken ya da yazarken "...için" demektense "-e/a" derseniz yine kimse size gücenmez, yanlış anlamaz ya da komik bir cümle olmuş demez. Ama "...için/ .. umuduyla/ ...adına/ ... maksadıyla/" gibi sözcüklerin  elbette her zaman daha resmi bir dilin göstergesi olduğu konusunda hemfikiriz sanırım.



Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim. Şimdi anlamaktan başka bilmediğim verdiğiniz sözcükleri de öğrenmiş oldum. Anlamlarını biliyordum ama kullanmam için aklıma gelmiyordu. (bir de şaka yapayım:  umarım başbakan konuşacağımız zaman memnun kalacak!)
İkinize de teşekkürler


----------



## ouzhantekin

tzesyneas said:


> Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim. Şimdi anlamaktan başka bilmediğim verdiğiniz sözcükleri de öğrenmiş oldum. Anlamlarını biliyordum ama kullanmam için aklıma gelmiyordu. (bir de şaka yapayım:  umarım başbakan konuşacağımız zaman memnun kalacak!)
> İkinize de teşekkürler



Rica ederim.. Çalışmalarınızda başarılar dilerim. Ve son bir nokta: kabalık olsun diye söylemiyorum asla; ama şakayı anlamadım :s


----------



## tzesyneas

Özür dilerim şakam anlaşılmazsa kötü niyetli değildi, emin olun. Kendime gülüyordum. Zaten bu forum ve sizlerin hepsi her istediğimde bana çok yardımcı oldunuz. Belki de istemeden abuk şabuk konuştum.


----------



## ouzhantekin

tzesyneas said:


> Özür dilerim şakam anlaşılmazsa kötü niyetli değildi, emin olun. Kendime gülüyordum. Zaten bu forum ve sizlerin hepsi her istediğimde bana çok yardımcı oldunuz. Belki de istemeden abuk şabuk konuştum.



Yok yok, abuk sabuk konuşmak değil, sadece anlayamadım


----------



## Black4blue

Bence "-e, -a" küçük, günlük işlerde kullanılıyor. Ama daha önemli işler için pek kullanılmyor.

Nereye gitti?
İçeri ceketini almaya gitti.

Kardeşin neler yapıyor?
Geçenlerde İngilizcesini geliştirmek için yurtdışına gitti, memnun kalmadı, döndü.


----------



## ouzhantekin

Black4blue said:


> Bence "-e, -a" küçük, günlük işlerde kullanılıyor. Ama daha önemli işler için pek kullanılmyor.
> 
> Nereye gitti?
> İçeri ceketini almaya gitti.
> 
> Kardeşin neler yapıyor?
> Geçenlerde İngilizcesini geliştirmek için yurtdışına gitti, memnun kalmadı, döndü.



"Geçenlerde İngilizcesini geliştirmeye yurtdışına gitti, memnun kalmadı, döndü." dersem anlamda herhangi bir terslik olduğunu düşünmüyorum. Ayrıca "günlük işler" diyince neleri bunun kapsamına sokabiliriz?


----------



## Black4blue

Terslik olmaz zaten. Dediğim gibi sanki günlük işlerde daha sık kullanılıyor sanki bir "yapıver"deki -ivermek ekinin de günlük işlerde anlama çabukluk katması gibi biraz daha anlatımı kolaylaştırıp ne biliyim bir sıcaklık mı katıyor desem.  Yoksa bana mı öyle geliyor.
Aynı şekilde -den -dan eki de sebep anlamı katıyor ve o da bana göre üstteki gibi anlamı çabuklaştırp sıcaklaştırıyor. 

_Sıcak hava sebebiyle uyuyamadım_   demeyiz de;
_Sıcaktan uyuyamadım_   deriz 
Mesela...


----------



## ouzhantekin

Black4blue said:


> Terslik olmaz zaten. Dediğim gibi sanki günlük işlerde daha sık kullanılıyor sanki bir "yapıver"deki -ivermek ekinin de günlük işlerde anlama çabukluk katması gibi biraz daha anlatımı kolaylaştırıp ne biliyim bir sıcaklık mı katıyor desem.  Yoksa bana mı öyle geliyor.
> Aynı şekilde -den -dan eki de sebep anlamı katıyor ve o da bana göre üstteki gibi anlamı çabuklaştırp sıcaklaştırıyor.
> 
> _Sıcak hava sebebiyle uyuyamadım_   demeyiz de;
> _Sıcaktan uyuyamadım_   deriz
> Mesela...



 yani tabi ki bir şeyi bir dilde karşılamanın kırk türlü yolu var.. belki de sadece böyle açıklanabilir. Cümleler süslendikçe uzadıkça bize hep daha resmi gelir; bundandır belki de.. E o zaman ben şimdi sizin cümlenizi alıp; "Havanın ısınmasından dolayı uyumakta zorluk çektim." şeklinde yazsam anlam yine aynı anlam; (bence) resmiyet yok; sadece laf kalabalığı  Sanırım sadece tercih meselesi...


----------

